# The Headphone Extension Cable Thread...



## markl

OK, I'd like to start a thread that is (I hope) the "definitive" headphone extension cable thread. Without intending to, I have had the "opportunity" to sample a very wide selection of headphone extension cables on the market today. I will summarize my experience with each one, and ask you for your comments on the headphone extensions that you've tried so this thread can be a resource for others.

 I will list the cables I've owned in chronological order:

 1. Kimber PBJ headphone extension from Headroom ($89). At the risk of slandering Kimber cable, I found this cable to be completely worthless. It was a poor extension in terms of sound quality and due to its design, is a very weak and non-durable cable yet it's stiff and un-bendable. I have a cat that likes to chew on my cables, and because of the nature of the PBJ cable, he went through this one in no time flat. It was no big loss (disregarding cost) as the sound quality was nothing to write home about. Stay away! 

 2. DiMarzio Silver extension (from Headroom) $60. Now we're talking! Decent sound quality plus pretty good build quality. Much more flexible jacket than the Sonic Horizons cables (Daybreak and Hurricane) or Kimber PBJ. This one should satisfy the majority of Head-Fi'ers with average systems. Not as much on top or bottom as the Sonic Horizons cables, though.

 3.Sonic Horizons Daybreak extension ($65) www.hcmaudio.com. More on bottom and top than the DiMarzio Silver but not as supple and flexible. A very good value.

 4. DiMarzio Big Red extension $125 from Headroom. Holy cow, what build quality!!!!! This is a beautiful cable and the best built of any I've tried. The cable itself is flexible and supple and the connections are really beefy and well-made. Yet, for some unknown reason, this cable would not plug into my Melos Maestro. Nevertheless, it plugged in fine to my CDP and HT receiver, so the fault is my Melos, not the Big Red. Broken-hearted, I had to send it back without listening to it.

 5. Sonic Horizons Hurricane extension ($150) from www.hcmaudio.com. This cable at 3M was $150 and is by FAR the best sounding of the cables I was actually able to hear. Actually, it's not even close. I highly reco this cable if you've got a decent system, and especially if you've invested in a replacement cable for your Senn HD600. The SH Hurricane will easily keep up if you have a Clou cable or Cardas cable. Not especially flexible, but excellent sound quality.

 markl


----------



## kelly

Markl,

 Have you actually heard the Cardas HD600 cable?

 I don't think cabels are necessarily an issue of "keeping up." It's not as if there's some big bottleneck and a thicker hose will let all the water through. I haven't heard most of the cables you listed so I don't mean to disagree with them being good--but I do wonder if there is a sonic "match" between different cables.

 For me, I've decided on the Cardas HD600 cable--which I'm still waiting to take delivery on. I am hopeful that the Cardas extension cable will be very similar to the HD600 cable. At that point, I think I will have a good "match" that probably could not be beaten even with a different/better cable in front of the HD600 cable.


----------



## DarkAngel

Thanks for the info Mark
 I have tried the Kimber and DiMarzio Silver (which is actually copper conductor but silver cable jacket) and using the MOHR with two outputs it is easy to connect both extension cables and quickly switch between headphone. I really could hear no real difference between the two, so the Silver wins by the fact it is much easier to use, better quality appearance and cheaper price. Kimber tends to coil and twist and never lay flat.

 The Sonic Horizon cables I am aware of but never tried one. When you say they are stiff can you quantify that, how stiff compared to Clou cable? Might try one some day.

 Do you get them cheaper from HCM audio vs buying direct from Sonic Horizon website? Sonic site does offer trail peroid.

 Unfortunately some of these cable/extension combo's cost as much as headphone they connect, the Senn 600 Cardas cable $150 plus cardas extension $100 (my guess) cost as much as Senn 600 headphone set! Might be better off with 6 meter headphone cable (if you could find one)


----------



## Magic77

I've had the DiMarzio Silver Audio extension ($60) for over a year now and it definitely is excellent . Solid build quality and great connectors which I beleive are Neutrik.


----------



## markl

"Have you actually heard the Cardas HD600 cable?"

 Nope, only the blue clou.

 "The Sonic Horizon cables I am aware of but never tried one. When you say they are stiff can you quantify that, how stiff compared to Clou cable? Might try one some day."

 The SH cables aren't built like the clou which is sort of like thick, heavy copper with a rubbery melded-on covering as I recall. The SH have a thick outer jacket and "air dialectic" which I believe is fancy way of saying it's an air-filled tube. This construction decreases their flexibility and makes them thicker than the Clou. That said it's no more stiff than the clou but much stiffer than your headphones standard cable.

 "Do you get them cheaper from HCM audio vs buying direct from Sonic Horizon website? Sonic site does offer trail peroid. "

 HCM is Sonic Horizons so you're really buying from the same place. 

 The SH can be ordererd to any length you want and you pay in .5m increments. This is good and bad; you get the exactly right length but they're all build-to-order. It took over two weeks to get my Hurricane. Service is "adequate", but you'll have to call numerous times to get through to a human.

 markl


----------



## Hirsch

Hmmm...

 The only headphone extension cable I've used is the Grado. It seems to work pretty well, but I don't have any basis for comparison. I rarely use it, in any event.


----------



## DeanA

Add me to the DiMarzio Silver Audio happy camper list. It is hard for me to believe upgrading to a cable that costs 3 times as much could result in a 300% improvement over these cables.


----------



## dougli

I've been pleased with the headphone extension cable that I got from Ted's Excellant Cable.


----------



## MusicJunkie

markl,

 Its too bad you didn't get a chance to compare the sound of the DiMarzio Big Red to the Sonic Horizon Hurricane. I'm in the market for a new extension cable and have narrowed it down to those two. 

 I'm basically looking for the cable that is the most neutral and has no/minimal loss of detail. Would you say the Hurricane fits the bill? 

 Thanks


----------



## markl

"I'm basically looking for the cable that is the most neutral and has no/minimal loss of detail. Would you say the Hurricane fits the bill?"

 I found the SH Daybreak/Hurricane to have a more pronounced top-end and perhaps a "crisper" and "clearer" sound than the DiMarzio silver which was quite mellow and smooth. Does that mean "more" info is getting through the SH cables, or that they are "tipped up" relative to the DiMarzio? That's a judgement call but IMO, the SH is better, giving you more info than the DiMarzio and is therefore less a "bottleneck" on the sound.

 I can't speak to how the Big Red sounds vs. the Silver, though.

 markl


----------



## acidtripwow

I've tried the Grado Reference ext cord and a basic Rat Shack one. I couldn't really tell a difference. I use the Grado most of the time.


----------



## DarkAngel

*Mark* 
 Just ordered Sonic Horizon Hurricane 3m extension, they had one ready to ship in a couple days so will report more when Hurricane arrives.

 I now realize that HCM Audio actually makes all Sonic Horizon cables there to fill orders as they come in, no inventory. Normally Hurricanes would take 2 weeks to ship, but they had order cancel
 on one almost complete so I grabbed it


----------



## grinch

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hirsch _
*Hmmm...

 The only headphone extension cable I've used is the Grado. It seems to work pretty well, but I don't have any basis for comparison. I rarely use it, in any event. * 
 

i concur. suits my needs in the odd situations where i actually want an extension.. but i always need it for the ety/sugden duo..


----------



## DarkAngel

Seems most people here at Head-Fi have seperate headphone system & CDP therefore can sit close enough to headphone amp to eliminate need for extension.

 I have huge amount of money invested im my main stereo therefore run my headphone amp from preamp in main system.
 Since seating position is always at least 10ft back from audio rack
 (unless you have sidewall position audio rack with amp only between speakers) a headphone extension unfortunately is mandatory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm surprised more members don't have need for extensions.


----------



## kelly

DA

 My HT rack and audio system are somewhat lumped together right now so I'm in the same boat. I need an extension cable, I've just been trying to wait for the Cardas one.


----------



## JMT

My headphone rig is in the same rack as my HT as well. My favorite recliner is about 10 feet away so I too am looking for a suitable extension. I am waiting for a 15' Equinox for my HD600s but have to think there is something better for my HP-1s and my MS Pros than the Grado extension (although for the $$, it is not bad). I am vascillating between the SH Hurricane and the DiMarzio Big Red.


----------



## RickG

I've used the DiMarzio Big Red in my system for almost ten months with a variety of phones, and I find it to be a wonderful extension.....as close to invisible as I can imagine.


----------



## markl

I wish I'd had a chance to actually listen to the Big Red so I could compare it to the Hurricane for you guys. All I can say is that I'm very pleased with my Hurricane and rank it much higher than all the other extensions I've heard. In terms of pure sex appeal appeal though, you'd be hard-pressed to top the Red.

 markl


----------



## Tuberoller

Stefan Audioart will intro a new Equinox extension in 6,10 and 15 foot lengths.it is of identical constuction to the Equinox replacement cable for Senn headphones.pricing TBA.


----------



## DarkAngel

Waiting....Waiting....Waiting

 For my Sonic Horizon Hurricane extension, any day now my quest for extensions may be over


----------



## fredpb

Yeah, my recliner is too far for my clou red to reach.


 So I have done something just HORRIBLE. Just shocking.


 I made an extention from 18 gage stranded copper cable from RADIO SHACK, using two of their metal connectors (male and female).

 Yep, plain old wire.

 Cost...... under $20.

 What is really shocking is no matter what equipment combination I try, I cannot hear a difference with the cable in or out.

 I could hear the difference with the RS coiled extention though.

 Really can't see shelling out more for a fancy extention.

 Maybe my hearing is gone?

 Maybe my brain is jelled?


----------



## DarkAngel

Fred
 You can buy RS extensions already made for very cheap, but I think a $39 Grado extension will sound a little better if you have revealing system.......are you sure you hear no difference?
 Yes I am shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark
 The service at HCM is very shaky (as you indicated) I called yesterday to see if Hurricane extension had shipped (remember when I ordered 9 days ago and was told it would ship in 1-2 days) opppppppps sorry hasn't shipped yet but would ship in 1-2 days (where have I heard that before)

 Don't know when I'll ever see this cable


----------



## fredpb

Quote:


 _Originally posted by DarkAngel _
*Fred
 You can buy RS extensions already made for very cheap, but I think a $39 Grado extension will sound a little better if you have revealing system.......are you sure you hear no difference?
 Yes I am shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Don't know when I'll ever see this cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

I won't waste money on the Grado. Since their headphones can't produce reasonable bass at a reasonable price, they would not have extentions to reveal bass.

 The cables I use are 18 gage copper. Most extentions use smaller diameter wire, although more exotic materials.
 SInce the headphone cable sounded good I tried a long interconnect made the same way. That stunk.

 I think If I had really good headphones that showed bass in a realistic manner (the HD600's don't), the 18 gage might show up as not so hot. But I doubt it.

 My thoughts lately are not to the exotic pricy pretty premade ones, but to some Straightwire Quartet speaker wire, made of the same exotic materials as headphone extentions, but of 14 gage wire (!), and only $40 for 10 feet.

 Oh yeah, my cables kink like crazy.

 And they are not pretty or status symbols
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Hmmmm. You may have misread my first post. I have the Radio Shack extentions, but don't use them, they STINK. I use my DIY ones.


----------



## markl

DA,
 I know HCM ain't the best service in the world (but maybe that's unfair based on a sample size of two). All I can tell you is that (based on what I've heard) the overall quality of the Hurricane extension makes up for the service. Let us know how it works out for you.

 markl


----------



## DarkAngel

*Finally, the Rock has come back to Head-Fi!* 

 Also finally my Sonic Horizons Hurricane extension has arrived after 2.5 weeks, even though when order was placed it was ready to ship in a "couple days" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a word WOW! Am breaking in this cable now but quick listen to confirm everything worked revealed this cable blows away the Dimarzio silver to the same degree that Cardas cable blows away 
 stock Senn 600 cable. The combo of Cardas and Hurricane is awesome, will give more details after several days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Appearance and finish are excellent, fine black mesh cable jacket reveals beautiful silver wires that shimmers like jewelry when lit from proper angle. Comes with great profession metal versions of the Nuetrik connectors Dimarzio silver has. This cable looks sweet, and is actually more flexible than I thought, about the same as Dimarzio silver.

 More to come but Mark was right on about this cord, I have not heard the Dimarzio Red but I think it would also be outclassed by this cord.


----------



## markl

DA,
 So glad it worked out for you. Too bad about their service. I have a feeling they had to build one from scratch for you after all because they had to do that for me so it was about 2 weeks before I got mine. No instant gratification, but well-worth the wait.

 I want to underline what I said before and what DA hints at above: the Hurricane is probably best for those lucky enough to have an R10 with its high-quality cable, or those that have replaced their HD600 cable with a Clou/Cardas/Stephan cable. 

 If all you have is the X-mas tree tinsel of the typical headphone stock cord, the DiMarzio Silver or SH Daybreak is probably the way to go.

 markl


----------



## DarkAngel

No way is the Hurricane ever leaving my system, much better than any previous extension I have tried, check out how beautiful it is:

Sonic Horizon Hurricane 

 Also:

Dimarzio Silver


----------



## lextek

Hurricane looks better. I want one and I don't really need one...


----------



## JMT

I liked the Equinox HD600 cable so much, I am expecting an Equinox 10' extension cable in about a week. I will keep you posted.


----------



## DarkAngel

*Mark will appreciate this!* 
 Strange but the Hurricane extension mates very well with Sony 3000. I thought 3000 would be even brighter sounding but there is some strange interaction where they actually sound warmer vs Dimarzio Silver..........very strange.

 My usual practice is to set MOHR amp at bright filter for Senn 600/Cardas and no filter for Sony 3000.........this sounds about right for most material, as Mark knows the 3000 can be extremely revealing in treble extension/detail.......now the bass response is almost subterrain, very impressive. I was toying with the idea of selling the 3000 but thanks to Hurricane, no way Jose!


----------



## Hirsch

DA,

 At least one other person besides Mark is really interested in something that mates well with the CD3K.

 My wallet is on the critical list, and the prognosis is not good.


----------



## JMT

I spent some quality listening time with the Equinox extension and my HP-1s last night. I thought the HP-1s sounded great with the Grado extension. I knew, however, that there was something lacking vs. just plugging the HPs directly into the Max. It sounded a tad constricted, a bit less spacious, a little dull. 

 The Equinox adds that all back. It is very neutral as far as extensions go. That spaciousness and detail are back. The difference between with and without is now very minute. I now listen to the HPs with different brightness settings on the Max, which is a direct result of the extension. If you have seen the HD600 Equinox cable, the extension looks exactly the same with the exception of the Neutrik locking jack on one end of the cable.


----------



## kelly

So... in summary, the Sonic Horizons is transparent and the StefanArt adds a little bass?

 And neither of these are available at HeadRoom right? (Kelly longs to spend the $100gc.)

 DA, if I never mentioned this before--I think it's really excellent that you always post pictures. I wish I had a digital camera and did the same. I really appreciate it.


----------



## markl

"Mark will appreciate this!
 Strange but the Hurricane extension mates very well with Sony 3000. I thought 3000 would be even brighter sounding but there is some strange interaction where they actually sound warmer vs Dimarzio Silver..........very strange.

 My usual practice is to set MOHR amp at bright filter for Senn 600/Cardas and no filter for Sony 3000.........this sounds about right for most material, as Mark knows the 3000 can be extremely revealing in treble extension/detail.......now the bass response is almost subterrain, very impressive. I was toying with the idea of selling the 3000 but thanks to Hurricane, no way Jose!"

 DA,
 I can't remember if I was using the SH Daybreak or the DiMarzio Silver when I had my CD3K, but I think it was the DiMarzio. Glad the Hurricane helped even out the CD3K for you, but I wonder what's going on there. A cable shouldn't act as a filter on the sound. If anything, the SH cables have more on top than the warm DiMarzio Silver. Maybe what's really going on is the Hurricane has removed hash in the upper end is letting the treble flow better. Did you ever listen to the CD3K plugged staright into the amp? Or were you using another extension? 

 I find the Hurricane to be pretty neutral overall. I no longer feel at all like I have a bottleneck in the sound in my system at the extension point. 

 I know it's an unpopular opinion, but I still believe the CD3K is a superior headphone to the HD600 (even with the Clou blue). But I think the CD3K really benefits from the extra warmth and mellow top of a tube amp. The ZOTL and CD3K together are a *KILLER* set-up. Have you ever considered a tube amp?

 kelly,
 Just do it! Your system deserves a SH Hurricane!


 markl


----------



## kelly

$150+shipping? Can't do it right now. Can only plan future purchases.


----------



## markl

Food, schmood!! Who needs to eat? You need cables, man!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 markl


----------



## acidtripwow

I want to try one of those Sonic Horizons Hurricane ext cables. Is it really worth the $$$?


----------



## Kryogen

I'll prolly get the grado extention or whatever.


----------



## kelly

(Rise from your grave.)

 So what'd everyone end up with?

 Are the StefanAudio Art extension cables available now? And if so, what is the cost and who is selling them? Is Headroom not planning to carry them?

 Did anyone manage to compare the Sonic Horizons vs the SteganAudio Art?


----------



## Cherokee Mist

I just ordered a 3m Sonic Horizons Hurricane today. I was told that it will be shipped next week... I will be mating it to a Sony MDR-CD3000 that I have been in the process of breaking in for the last 2 1/2 weeks. I think that I will do a joint headphone - extension review when I get the cable and break it in for a while. I can tell you now though that I really am digging the 3k's even without an amp...






 --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Regards

 P.S. - I got an e-mail from Colleen Cardas today stating that the Cardas headphone extension will be ready "shortly"...


----------



## nanahachi

rise yet again....

 im in for a more low budget fix....the $150 cables look great, but im going to have to aim lower.

 i am considering a Canare cable from Markertek, or maybe having a Canare extension cable built with Neutrik and Vampire connectors instead of whatever Markertek would use...
 the costs are $20.85 + shipping for the former, and about $45 for the latter.

 Before my research, i was considering the Grado, now ive stricken that from the list.

 other than the Canare, i may shoot for the $60 Di Marzio, but the less i have to spend this holiday season, the better 
 (gf's birthday + xmas + headphone obsession = empty checking & savings accounts)

 any recent consensus on the lower end extension cables?

 **EDIT: found the GRADO extension for $29.95 + shipping here for those who are interested


----------



## Steven Vujovic

I'm now using a DiMarzio Big Red in my setup and IMO I CANNOT hear any difference at all through it or running my Eqinox direct from my HD600 into my McCormack MHD. I used to use a Grado, but found it muddied up the sound a bit and developed an intermittant short after a few months use because of the cheap connectors. I've also listened to the Kimber extension and while it was decent, it just didn't disappear in my rig as the DiMarzio did. The Kimber added a slight veil and I feel it softened the upper octaves a bit. The DiMarzio does not do this. I also like the the way the DiMarzio looks, handles (not stiff) and its exceptional construction. It looks like it will last forever. I'd recommed it to anyone looking for an extension.


----------



## nanahachi

well, if anyone is still reading this thread:

 I just ordered a Sonic Horizon Sunrise extension cord - 2m. with shipping and all it came to $35. pretty cheap and they offer 30day money back guarantee.

 I will post when it arrives and compare it to my stock, coiled Radio Shack POS.


----------



## Magic Robert

So, Nanahachi, what's the verdict?

 Was this a good call according to your ears, or does one have to spend 3 digit sums to get a good cable?

 Enquiring ears want to know....


----------



## nanahachi

this will have to be just a taste for now. i really didnt have time to get into this tonight.

 As stated above, I ordered a 2m Sunrise extension cord from Sonic Horizon. I didn't have a lot of money to spend on an ext. cord, but the Daybreak (top of the line) SH cable had gotten good reviews in this thread, so I ordered the cheapest of their 3 models at the shortest length they offered, 2m. Customer service was fairly nice over the phone, but the cord had to be made from scratch, they didnt have one this length ready-made. I think it was about a 2 week wait.

 The cord came very well packaged. a cool little pizza box, with the cord safe inside a pillow of bubble wrap (large, fun to pop, sized bubbles)







 After opening the box, and unfolding the bubble wrap, there came the extension cord inside of a sealed bag with a label detailing the cord's features.






 Finally, after cutting open the bag, i got to hold the beauty in my hands. very cool to hold and feel. it seems to be a black cord, like the Grado ext cord., inside of a woven sheath of clear strands. it ends up looking silvery from afar, but if you hold it close enough you can see the intertwining strands.






 see the the pics full sized in my Imagestation album 

 As far as sound goes, my ears are probably not the best to distinguish subtle differences in sound. overall, i'd say this extension is fairly uncolored and has a neutral effect on the sound. the mids do seem a bit dampened however. the trumpet in Miles Davis's "Kind of Blue" seems the tiniest bit recessed when comparing to headphones to amp directly.

 I will hopefully have time tomorrow or this week to listen to it further and compare it to my POS radio shack coiled ext. cord.

 For my listening pleasure, I used my RS-1s, my marantz PM-17 Integrated amp, and my plain vanilla marantz c-67 CDP. 

 hope this made sense.
 we cant all be incontinent chit chatters...


----------



## elnero

Thanks Joey,

 I look forward to further hearing your thoughts on these.


----------



## TheeeChosenOne

I have Senn 497 and Etys 4S. 

 What extension cord would you guys recommend with these phones if I mate it to my Sony 555 SACD player in my den and my Denon 5800 in my living room?.................


----------



## MusicJunkie

TheeeChosenOne - you didn't mention what you budget is. 

 I have the grado 15ft extension and the dimarzio 15ft big red. My ER4P seem to suffer a slight loss of detail when I use the grado extionsion. With the dimarzio this doesn't happen. The build quality of the dimarzio is also excellent. Its thick but very flexible and feels like it will last forever.

 Hope that helps.

 MJ


----------



## blessingx

Grado's ext cable can be found for $29, for those looking for the cheap route.


----------



## Trawlerman

I'm using just a plain old Rat Shack one here - 5 metres in length i think.

 It's a damn fine cable for only a small outlay. It's about the only thing i've ever from there that hasn't been utter junk!



 I've also got the Stax extension cable. Can't really comment on that as there is only one cable that you can use for extending the Stax Electrostatic Headphones with.


----------



## Ebonyks

Has anyone compared the DIY route to this? You can get canare star quad wire at markertek (Although the fact it's PVC scares me, besides, that stuff has to be a total bitch to solder), and neutrix connectors, you can build a complete extention cable for around 20 bucks, plus shipping, etc for that. I'll try if you guys really want me to, i need a short, 4 foot extention in my system.


----------



## jopi

I thought I'd chip in here.

 Have a look at this:

http://www.markertek.com/MTStore/product.CFM?BaseItem=2534 

 It's a stereo microphone bulk cable made by Mogami with four wires. I've used that for an 25 feet extension replacement cord for my AKG K1000. I've soldered a 4 pin XLR Neutrik connector on one end and the other is soldered directly to the output trannies of my Paramours.

 For non balanced headphones (I guess everything but AKG K1000), there's probably also a three wire version of this cable).

 Now, I really hate to AB stuff and to waste time in trying to figure out what's better. If I like something, I just keep it and don't look back.
 So I don't know whether it has higher highs, lower lows, aerier aeries, stagier soundstages and more imagining imaging than the stock cable.


----------



## ablaze

bumpin an old thread.
 has anybody any new experiences to share about the Mogami 2534 as a headphone extension?


----------



## sacd lover

Dont know about the mogami 2534, but I just got a Sonic Horizins hurricane headphone extension, and its letting the sound through with a minimum of damage. Thanks Markl


----------



## zeplin

just ordered a SH 3 meter headphone extension cable. my guess is that it'll take about 2 weeks to arrive on my doorstep. i've always had a hard time waiting for my headphone stuff to arrive...these next 2 weeks will be a life time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'll definitely post my thoughts about the cable when it arrives


----------



## cleartrueblue

...Jim at Magwires (see item 1062146837 at Audiogon.com) just made me a kickass headphone extension cable using his "Ultra" style. 3 meters, $60, and sounds terrific. Looks pretty cool too. BTW, he was great to work with, suggesting changes and improvements along the way. This guy was really responsive. Cheers/


----------



## proneax

I'm looking for a relatively inexpensive headphone extension to create a front headphone jack on my computer. Basically attach the female end to a hole in the front of my case and run the wire through the case out the back and plug it into the analog out.

 1 meter should do it. I'm looking to pay around 10 bucks. I want to stay away from anything really cheap but I don't want to spend 50 bucks on 1 meter. I remember seeing the Sunrises for 5$/.5meter but they only go down to 2 meters.

 I've looked around a little and I can't find anything really. Does anyone know of something that would fit what I'm looking for?


----------



## proneax

Alright, did a little more looking and found 3 possible candidates. Looking for some opinions.

 1.) Markertek Balanced Stereo 

 2.)Xwire Gold (Made for the iPod, seem decent from the description)

 3.)These Ratshack Cables.

 Let me know which ones you think are best or if you know better ones that I can get for a similar pricepoint, 10-20$ at least 1m but not more than 3m (3 to 9ft approx.) See above post.

 Thanks


----------



## mjg

I just recieved my big red extension. It does sound nice, but I think i need to leave it running for a bit to break it in... the high's sound a little brittle I think. Perhaps I'm just being weird, I was using this with my er4s. Another thing I was wondering, was does the fact my er4s using gold plated connectors and the wire, and gilmore not using gold, have anything to do with anything? please explain wise ones : P


----------



## markl

Quote:


 Another thing I was wondering, was does the fact my er4s using gold plated connectors and the wire, and gilmore not using gold, have anything to do with anything? 
 

He, he. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will make a fine paranoid audiophile. I see many tweaks and upgrades in your future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, it makes no difference. Let the Big Red run-in a while. From what I recall, the Silver was very mellow cable, a little warm-ish, not as open up top as the Sonic Horizons stuff.


----------



## mjg

You got that right mark! OCD is me... All of my latest disposable income has been frittered on this new obsession, this last wire deal was too much, when i'm ready for the source upgrade, i will reach new levels of insane money spending. I'm shooting for a month or so, so i can get my act together and do a few new jobs.

 Read my thread for impressions of the Big Red thus far!


----------



## Orpheus

nanahachi,
  Quote:


 i am considering a Canare cable from Markertek, or maybe having a Canare extension cable built with Neutrik and Vampire connectors instead of whatever Markertek would use... 
 

canare star quad is badass. it's all i use. highly recommended. it's cheap too.... so if you build it yourself, you can make the same cable for $10, not counting shipping.


----------



## Anders

I need a headphone extension cable of high quality and as neutral as possible. Ideally one that subtracts nothing and adds nothing. I plan to use it with differrent headphones so tweaking for a specific headphone is not an option.
 I have looked through this interesting thread and made some searches. Three cables seem to sort out:
 DiMarzio Red One
 Equinox extension cable
 Sonic Horizon Hurricane

 Has anyone compared some of these? Or all may be good enough so there is no reason for change, leading to no comparisons?


----------



## mjg

i have the big red 15' extension. it rocks. I can't hear a difference with it.


----------



## JMedeiros

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hirsch _
*DA,

 At least one other person besides Mark is really interested in something that mates well with the CD3K.

 My wallet is on the critical list, and the prognosis is not good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 

Same here....and the Hurricaine is on it's way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had the Big Red and loved it...the ads say it's invisible and if the cord wasn't bright red..it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...was about to buy a another one...but got a nice deal here on the SH Hurricaine...so giving it a try.
 John


----------



## mojoman

I have the Kimber PBJ extension cable. It sucks! I'm looking for another cable now. I sent an email to Zu and they will make an extension using the same cable as the Pivot. I've been pretty impressed with the Pivot, both mini-mini and mini-rca. I may give that a try.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Thanks Markl and everyone for this thread! After doing some reading here, I ended up with a 7 meter Sonic Horizon Hurricane which allows me to move from the office to the bedroom to the bathroom back to the office to the living room, etc... and with no less enjoyment sonically. It is being used between my Sony R10 and Singlepower SDS and fits right in!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Wmcmanus _
 ...I ended up with a 7 meter Sonic Horizon Hurricane which allows me to move from the office to the bedroom *to the bathroom* back to the office to the living room, etc... and with no less enjoyment sonically. It is being used between my Sony R10 and Singlepower SDS and fits right in! 
 

Be careful!


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*nanahachi,

 canare star quad is badass. it's all i use. highly recommended. it's cheap too.... so if you build it yourself, you can make the same cable for $10, not counting shipping. * 
 

All what I can say is that I have one, made out of canare starquad, and Neutrik connectors, lengh is 25', and no loss is detected so far, better than the Grado one I had, if you are considering it, go for it, I just followed Orpheus suggestion and bingo, a winner extension for cheap, 25' guys and nothing, like it disapeared, this canare starquad is magic, two thumbs up for it, I'm plannig in the near future upgrade all my IC, as it has four conductors inside, it will give you about the double thickness (awg, gauge, etc...) than the major of the good ICs I know....and is very flexible, many colors to choose, good braiding, good shielding, they use good dielectrics, what else to ask for....


----------



## fredpb

Yeah, my DIY extention was getting old. 

 Ordered my DiMarzio Big Red from HR today.


----------



## ph0rk

how many of you have tried a radio shack cable (really tried) and actually found it unacceptable?

 Their "top of the line" is only $12.99, after all.

 Using their $7.99 1/4" plug with my Senn EH2200's and a behringer studio 6-way headphone distribution amp I can tell no difference with or without cable (except I can walk farther away from the amp before the headphones stop working with the cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It is shielded ok, but I wouldn't run it alongside a power cable for very far.

 I think the biggest issue you'll have is some cables pass current worse than others (more resistance), and need more of the volume knob. Perhaps your amp/preamp has a different sonic signiature at different volume settings?


----------



## Sovkiller

I have a Ratshack also, do you want it? Is not the top of the line one but is more or less the same, same thickness, and about the volume, this is not true, you can use a 25' extension and still use the same volume, the power has nothing to do with the extension, if you have a drop in volume, you have also a drop in performance of the amp and a drop in sound quality, for sure, OTOH the sonic signature of an amp I think is not realted to the volume you use, I mean listeneable volumes at least...it will sound the same at low or high volume....
 I don't think is a matter of the resistance, or capacitance, unless you want to be crucify in public, never state this here, or you will be in serious troubles with the "cable believers"......LOL.....in the audiophile world the "difference" we hear (if any) I think is not a measurable parameter, otherwise there "has to be" a scientific explanation with numbers, for that phenomenon, and there is not such explanation to the date AFAIK, IMO what make the difference if not the resistance or capacitance of a cable, but any other parameter, or the interaction between them, maybe that we don't even know it exists, there is a difference of course, but to the date there is no such numbers that are able to "explain" that "difference", OTOH in 1' of cable how big this figures could be, this parameters are completelly irrelevant for short lenghs, and there is an audible difference according to many respectable members, so has to be true, I beleive to certain point in this theory, from certain point on, IMO is a little of both, true and placebo, or maybe a whole placebo, but this is just IMO....I have not tried so many cables anyway to support that statement and even though, there is also the subjective factor on this, maybe I'm not able to hear the difference, who can tell for sure, what you are able, or not, to hear, this is a whole mistery, and if you say you do, who can tell you that you don't, or that there is not such a difference....


----------



## ph0rk

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*
 ......LOL.....in the audiophile world the "difference" we hear (if any) I think is not a measurable parameter, otherwise there "has to be" a scientific explanation with numbers, for that phenomenon, and there is not such explanation to the date AFAIK, IMO what make the difference if not the resistance or capacitance of a cable, but any other parameter, or the interaction between them, maybe that we don't even know it exists, there is a difference of course,* 
 


 Careful or you might agree with me by accident.

 As for the difference existing because people are certain they hear it, how many of them do a blind test? And how many do that blind test enough times to make the results statistically significant?

 I once sat and listened to a hi-fi dealer try and explain to me why one method of digital interconnect sounded better than toslink. Digital. As if somehow the little ones and zeroes got along better using some wackass AT&T 8-prong cable than toslink. To a small degree well shielded cables will make sure the amp's noise floor is your weak link (assuming an analog signal). But digital interconnects? If a digital interconnect munges the signal, you -will- know, and you'll know right away. (There is a reason the RIAA is pushing against high-quality format players having a digital out)

 As for being crucified, bring it; my hands and feet are as nailproof as the rest of me is flameproof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Materials that have variable resistance (based on current, not heat) are -really- hard to produce, and as far as I know, mostly-oxygen-free copper is not one of them. If an interconnect has uniform resistance, how can it enhance frequency ranges? (information which isn't even represented by the voltage level. What, it has variable resistance that changes based on the frequency of the waves passing through it (in analog form)?

 I would wager that things like crosstalk and interferance are a more serious issue (headphone extensions or audio interconnects), but in most cases cables that cost more than $15 have adequate shielding. (They only have to get noise below the amp's noise floor.)


 And, assuming some magical gremlins really did make some cables sound different than others, it certainly isn't something an EQ can't fix (Unless the cable magically boosts or lowers a specific frequency more than 10 or 15 dB. heh.) True audiophiliacs should all have EQ's anyway, unless their listening room is an anechoic chamber and their reference system is flat (+ or - 1dB from 20hz to 20khz). 

 Yeah right.


----------



## busaganashi

It sounds like the Sonic Horizon Hurricane is the best extension cable.

 I wonder if the Equinox extension would be better though for people who have Equinox HD600/650 cables.

 I'm guessing the Sonic Horizon would be better for Zu cables too.

 Anybody compare these before?


----------



## markl

My guess is that ideally, you'd want to use the same cable for your extension that you are using on your HD600s. Keep a more consistent signal path.


----------



## tourmaline

I owned a rs-1, so i tried it with the grado extension cable in comparison to the dimarzio big red.

 all i can say is:
 get rid of the grado extension cable. it sounds very colored and dark. it colors the grado rs-1 even more.

 the dimarzio big red opens up everything, without adding anything in it's path.

 might try the huricane some time.maybe this one is a little better?!


----------



## Anders

I agree on the sonic deterioration of the Grado extension. This is what Grado says on this (from homepage): 

 "This cable is constructed from the same high quality wire as their headphone cable. For longer lengths the cable may be piggybacked up to 3 cables. Grado guarantees no degradation of sonic quality with Grado headphones while using their extension cable."

 I wonder what reference system they used to find out this! A Walkman?


----------



## MustangVxD

This thread has been dead for some time but I am in the market for a 1m to 2m extension.  Are there opinions which is the right choice in the under $100 dollar range.  I'm using hifiman he-400's.


----------



## cantsleep

1m to 2m, and for $100, you have a plenty of choices.


----------



## Headzone

Buy some Superlux HD668B's, there's nice 2 meter extension cable in the package.


----------



## Mediahound

Just sharing my review of a new extension cable I recently discovered:


----------

